# On Location: Abt Sportsline Headquarters & Race Shop in Kempten Germany



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When it comes to the Audi world, Abt Sportsline needs no introduction. Best known as one of the longest-running Audi tuners going, Abt also represents Audi's lead factory teams in the DTM and also counts itself as an Audi dealer. Headquartered in Kempten, Germany, Abt is a day jaunt from other Southern Germany Audi destinations such as Ingolstadt and Neckarsulm. The company manages a large headquarter building there in addition to a less known race shop nearby at their old facility. While on a recent trip to Germany, we managed to get a tour of both locations and snap plenty of photos. Check out highlights below or see the full gallery * HERE. *










Walk in to the Abt building and you're immediately greeted by what first looks like a black Sport quattro. It's not a Sport mind you, but it's just about as cool. The car is a long wheelbase Ur quattro that's been fitted with Sport quattro parts, including a real Sport quattro dashboard. Since Abt was around Audi in that era, it turns out the family was able to procure a few very special parts for the build of this car.










The Abt showroom in Kempten is a model for Abt dealers around the world. This Q5 shows how an Abt display might appear in the middle of an Audi dealer showroom elsewhere.










An A7 was in for fitment of Abt's body kit. This uninstalled and painted piece sat on a workbench nearby. Though just a front bumper, we were very impressed with the OE level of production quality on the piece and happy to see Abt's design headed in an OE+ direction.










Another finished A7 sat nearby.










Here's a Daytona Grey R8 GT-R being prepped for customer delivery, while the company's R8 GT-S demonstrator is in for some minor bodywork repair in the background. We've included plenty of detail shots of the car and its components in the gallery.










200+ MPH all-wheel drive dyno. Yes please.










We visited ahead of the Essen Motor Show. This A6 Avant with full treatment was being prepped to debut their A6 Avant program in Essen.










A5 Sportback with full treatment.










On the second floor of Abt Sportsline's main building is a museum dedicated to their motorsport endeavors. A personal favorite is this B5 A4 STW touring car. Cars like this dominated touring car series around the world before quattro was banned for that very reason.










Powered by an Audi 2.0 TFSI, the KTM X-bow is also tuned by Abt.










And just in case one long-wheelbase widebody ur quattro wasn't enough, here's a second in white wearing more vintage Abt tuning parts. This one greets you as you enter the showroom of their old facility that houses their racing team shop.










The B3 Audi 80 doesn't always get a lot of attention, though Abt Sportsline did offer a program for it back in the day. Here's one very special example they keep on display at the old facility.










About the time the first-gen TT hit the road, Abt also spearheaded a return by Audi to the DTM. As a result, the tuning side of the company embraced the TT with open arms. Here's a great example of their most wild result complete with widebody.










Our visit came just days before the Hockenheim DTM race so most of the race cars had been taken to the event already. One R8 LMS remained and we snapped plenty of shots.










We wish we had a spare parts store like this one. Check out this carbon fiber front bumper for an R8 LMS.










Or these carbon fiber mirrors from the R8 LMS. Abt's motorsport association makes parts like these available and thus their inclusion on the aforementioned R8 GTR they sell to customers.

Check out more photos after the jump.

* Gallery: Abt Sportsline Visit *


----------



## rallydub (Nov 6, 2001)

great pics:thumbup: would love to visit one day


----------

